# Canadian Mayor supporting total handgun ban



## Ray From Cleveland

_*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.

"Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.

Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.

"What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_

Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting

So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative? 

I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.

Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.


----------



## fncceo

He's gonna need a gun of his own.


----------



## whitehall

A "conservative" politician in Canada might be similar to a "conservative" politician in England but is not the same as a conservative in the U.S. The "Bill of Rights" that Americans enjoy does not apply in Canada.


----------



## cnm

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?


Not with their loony neighbours to the south floating in a sea of firearms.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Yep, Mayor Tory.  Watch how popular his position is, though I think he wants a ban ons ales within Toronto alone if I'm not mistaken.  I didn't even know we had gun stores in Toronto, that's how rare they are, hah.

I believe this request would require a change to our laws at all levels, time will tell if this flies...


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.


Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?

And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Ray From Cleveland said:


> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.



  A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Slade3200

Aldo Raine said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
Click to expand...

There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence


----------



## pismoe

i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pismoe said:


> i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .



And in effort to defend the citizens, take away their guns to protect themselves.  

Come to think of it, isn't that what the left is trying to do here?  They are importing criminals and wanting to disarm the public at the same time.  Now there's a good combination.


----------



## pismoe

and a correction but the 'paki' muslim murderer was born in Canada of  [assumed] imported 'paki' parents .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
Click to expand...


If you check them carefully, they haven't changed much since their ban.  And if you look at other violent crimes, they increased because people can no longer protect themselves.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Aldo Raine said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
Click to expand...


Agreed, but unlike here where we have a constitution to protect us, they don't. There is no right to be armed in Canada.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
Click to expand...


This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

shockedcanadian said:


> Yep, Mayor Tory.  Watch how popular his position is, though I think he wants a ban ons ales within Toronto alone if I'm not mistaken.  I didn't even know we had gun stores in Toronto, that's how rare they are, hah.
> 
> I believe this request would require a change to our laws at all levels, time will tell if this flies...



That's why I said it's a dog and pony show.  Even Canada is not that easy to restrict all guns.  

I don't know much about Canada's politics, but this seems to me that's all it is.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Not with their loony neighbours to the south floating in a sea of firearms.
Click to expand...


Our guns are getting into Canada?  Have any proof to your claim?


----------



## Missourian

Slade3200 said:


> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.



Yeah,  just like a narcotics ban stopped people from getting drugs...


----------



## Missourian

Slade3200 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
Click to expand...


Compare them to their own stats before they banned them...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

He wants more dead people.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

whitehall said:


> A "conservative" politician in Canada might be similar to a "conservative" politician in England but is not the same as a conservative in the U.S. The "Bill of Rights" that Americans enjoy does not apply in Canada.



  The United States was founded in rebellion and defiance against a horrendous tyrant.

  Canada was founded in kissing that same tyrant's ass.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.
Click to expand...

True, but the point still stands. Gun bans equal less guns. It won’t stop all guns or all gun violence and it prevents people from being able to protect themselves with guns, but it does take guns off the street and decreases gun related crimes. We have a few countries that are very strict with these laws that have stats to show the effects


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
Click to expand...


They've already banned freedom of speech so grabbing the guns sounds like a logical next step.


----------



## Slade3200

Missourian said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  just like a narcotics ban stopped people from getting drugs...
Click to expand...

I don’t agree with drug laws but absolutely making drugs illegal prevent people from getting and doing drugs. It doesn’t stop everybody but I never claimed it did


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've already banned freedom of speech so grabbing the guns sounds like a logical next step.
Click to expand...

What speech bans do they have? I haven’t heard


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've already banned freedom of speech so grabbing the guns sounds like a logical next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What speech bans do they have? I haven’t heard
Click to expand...


Mississauga man charged with hate crime over alleged online comments - CityNews Toronto


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've already banned freedom of speech so grabbing the guns sounds like a logical next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What speech bans do they have? I haven’t heard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mississauga man charged with hate crime over alleged online comments - CityNews Toronto
Click to expand...

Wow, now I want to see what he said about the Muslims, must have been pretty ugly. I bet half this message board would be thrown in the slammer we were in Canada. Haha


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Not with their loony neighbours to the south floating in a sea of firearms.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Slade3200 said:


> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence



There are larger cultural factors at play as well.  For instance, you can hardly compare the Japanese to Americans.  The cultures are night and day.


----------



## K9Buck

Someone on the internet told me North Korea's gun-violence rate is pretty low, not counting government executions, of course.


----------



## Slade3200

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are larger cultural factors at play as well.  For instance, you can hardly compare the Japanese to Americans.  The cultures are night and day.
Click to expand...

I agree. Very different countries and I didn’t mean to imply that what works there would nevessarily work here. I was just using it as a practical example of where the “gun regulation” crowd is coming from


----------



## Aldo Raine

Slade3200 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
Click to expand...



  Not arguing that point, just stating it would be against constitution.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are larger cultural factors at play as well.  For instance, you can hardly compare the Japanese to Americans.  The cultures are night and day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Very different countries and I didn’t mean to imply that what works there would nevessarily work here. I was just using it as a practical example of where the “gun regulation” crowd is coming from
Click to expand...


Well........the gun regulation crowd is coming from the concept it's the guns and less the people.  This happened last night in my city. 

At least 4 people shot at bar following music video shoot for rapper ‘Q Money’

I'm willing to bet all the guns used were not legal, were not traceable, were used by people that didn't have a license to have a gun out in the street.  In other words, laws don't work on criminals.  And we've had a rash of kids getting shot the last two weeks as well.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  just like a narcotics ban stopped people from getting drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t agree with drug laws but absolutely making drugs illegal prevent people from getting and doing drugs. It doesn’t stop everybody but I never claimed it did
Click to expand...


You are close.  Banning recreational narcotics stop good people from taking drugs.  The bad people will take them regardless, and that's the exact same results that would take place with a gun ban.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but the point still stands. Gun bans equal less guns. It won’t stop all guns or all gun violence and it prevents people from being able to protect themselves with guns, but it does take guns off the street and decreases gun related crimes. We have a few countries that are very strict with these laws that have stats to show the effects
Click to expand...


It's like this: you can take every gun away from people in a high crime area and there will still be high crime.  You can arm every person in a nice middle or upper-class suburb and you won't have one additional shooting.  

It's not the amount of guns that are the problem, it's the wrong people having and using them. And until we have much more severe penalties against those people, then taking all the guns away won't make a difference.  

Australia Admits Gun Control FAILURE; Announces Change

UK police behind effort to ban knives to end ‘knife violence’


----------



## Rustic

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but the point still stands. Gun bans equal less guns. It won’t stop all guns or all gun violence and it prevents people from being able to protect themselves with guns, but it does take guns off the street and decreases gun related crimes. We have a few countries that are very strict with these laws that have stats to show the effects
Click to expand...

Na, We are the only country with the right to bear arms and the right to freedom of speech. What other countries do does not apply to us. So stop with the retarded thinking


----------



## fncceo

cnm said:


> floating in a sea of firearms.



Don't be ridiculous ... they'd rust.


----------



## Claudette

fncceo said:


> He's gonna need a gun of his own.



Sounds like an idiot to me.

If even one of the three dead had had a gun then maybe some of them would have survived.

Gun free zones aren't ever gun free. Ask the dead in San Bernardino and Paris.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Ray From Cleveland said:


> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.



This will certainly be more effective than the preexisting ban on murder.


----------



## Claudette

pismoe said:


> i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .



Yeah. That moron imported thousands of unvetted Syrian refugee's into Canada for his tax payers to support.

Wonder how many problems they have had with them??


----------



## pismoe

Rustic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but the point still stands. Gun bans equal less guns. It won’t stop all guns or all gun violence and it prevents people from being able to protect themselves with guns, but it does take guns off the street and decreases gun related crimes. We have a few countries that are very strict with these laws that have stats to show the effects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, We are the only country with the right to bear arms and the right to freedom of speech. What other countries do does not apply to us. So stop with the retarded thinking
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   Nothing  Else Like the USA .   I really like the point you make .    And thats exactly what the FOUNDERS and Patriots of this Great Nation set up .    We didn't want to be 'europe'   Rustic .


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  just like a narcotics ban stopped people from getting drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t agree with drug laws but absolutely making drugs illegal prevent people from getting and doing drugs. It doesn’t stop everybody but I never claimed it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are close.  Banning recreational narcotics stop good people from taking drugs.  The bad people will take them regardless, and that's the exact same results that would take place with a gun ban.
Click to expand...

Yeah I recognized that. It puts less guns on the street and will prevent mostly “Good” people from having guns for defense. It will also prevent some “bad” people from getting and using guns and then there will be some bad people who still get and use guns.


----------



## Slade3200

Rustic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but the point still stands. Gun bans equal less guns. It won’t stop all guns or all gun violence and it prevents people from being able to protect themselves with guns, but it does take guns off the street and decreases gun related crimes. We have a few countries that are very strict with these laws that have stats to show the effects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, We are the only country with the right to bear arms and the right to freedom of speech. What other countries do does not apply to us. So stop with the retarded thinking
Click to expand...

We are talking about Canada dumbshit


----------



## buckeye45_73

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Not with their loony neighbours to the south floating in a sea of firearms.
Click to expand...

guns are here, try criminal control, not gun control.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You are close.  Banning recreational narcotics stop good people from taking drugs.  The bad people will take them regardless, and that's the exact same results that would take place with a gun ban.



  An important difference would be that allowing good people to do drugs would do nothing to mitigate the ills caused by bad people doing drugs.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash

Good luck with that.

A few years ago the anti gun nuts couldn't even get the Canadians to register their guns, no less give them up.

They see freedom here in the US and they aren't weak minded like their European and Australian cousins.  

Of course Trudeau is a homo  pussy and the Canadians do drink milk out of bags so maybe all bets are off.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

buckeye45_73 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Not with their loony neighbours to the south floating in a sea of firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guns are here, try criminal control, not gun control.
Click to expand...


Liberals believe if you can disarm a bad guy, he will turn into a good guy.  It works in cartoons, doesn't it?


----------



## jillian

Ray From Cleveland said:


> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.


Canada really doesn’t give a damn what gun nuts who aren’t in Canada think about their policies. 

Thanks for playing


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  just like a narcotics ban stopped people from getting drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t agree with drug laws but absolutely making drugs illegal prevent people from getting and doing drugs. It doesn’t stop everybody but I never claimed it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are close.  Banning recreational narcotics stop good people from taking drugs.  The bad people will take them regardless, and that's the exact same results that would take place with a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I recognized that. It puts less guns on the street and will prevent mostly “Good” people from having guns for defense. It will also prevent some “bad” people from getting and using guns and then there will be some bad people who still get and use guns.
Click to expand...


What it would do is create more of a demand by bad people.  The theory of supply and demand works in the black market just like anywhere else.  Bad people will manufacture guns in their basement, guns will be more worthwhile to kill somebody for like an armed security guard, police officer or gun shop owner. 

Would you hang a huge sign on your front door that read WE HAVE NO FIREARMS IN THIS HOUSE?"  Of course not, but if you disarm good people, that's exactly what you are telling criminals; the good people are defenseless.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jillian said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Canada really doesn’t give a damn what gun nuts who aren’t in Canada think about their policies.
> 
> Thanks for playing
Click to expand...


So you think I created this thread to tell Canadians what I think?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pismoe said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This clown couldn't get a gun in Canada, so now the police suspect he got it from his brother who could.  Not much different than what goes on here.  Most criminals don't use a legal gun that they purchased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but the point still stands. Gun bans equal less guns. It won’t stop all guns or all gun violence and it prevents people from being able to protect themselves with guns, but it does take guns off the street and decreases gun related crimes. We have a few countries that are very strict with these laws that have stats to show the effects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, We are the only country with the right to bear arms and the right to freedom of speech. What other countries do does not apply to us. So stop with the retarded thinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   Nothing  Else Like the USA .   I really like the point you make .    And thats exactly what the FOUNDERS and Patriots of this Great Nation set up .    We didn't want to be 'europe'   Rustic .
Click to expand...


Or Canada.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Claudette said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna need a gun of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an idiot to me.
> 
> If even one of the three dead had had a gun then maybe some of them would have survived.
> 
> Gun free zones aren't ever gun free. Ask the dead in San Bernardino and Paris.
Click to expand...


I don't think he's an idiot, I think he's adopting American politics.


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Canada really doesn’t give a damn what gun nuts who aren’t in Canada think about their policies.
> 
> Thanks for playing
Click to expand...

More insight from Jillian, can ANYONE show me a post of hers with actual thought and information?


----------



## Rigby5

Interesting to see how Toronto police would function without handguns,  because a basic premise of all democratic republics is equality under the law.  If civilians are banned handguns, than so would the police, military, and private security bodyguards.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rigby5 said:


> Interesting to see how Toronto police would function without handguns,  because a basic premise of all democratic republics is equality under the law.  If civilians are banned handguns, than so would the police, military, and private security bodyguards.



Unfortunately for the citizens there, they have no Constitutional rights like we do.  

The stupidity of this proposal is it applies to the sales of guns in Toronto.  That means if somebody with evil intent is planning on gunning down people, he will just get a gun from somewhere else in the country.


----------



## Brain357

Our homicide rate is 4-5x that of countries with strong gun control.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Brain357 said:


> Our homicide rate is 4-5x that of countries with strong gun control.



Sorry, comparing apples to oranges doesn't work anymore.  Maybe you libs buy that trash but the rest of us see right through it.


----------



## Brain357

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our homicide rate is 4-5x that of countries with strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, comparing apples to oranges doesn't work anymore.  Maybe you libs buy that trash but the rest of us see right through it.
Click to expand...

Our homicide rates dropped after bill Clinton passed some gun control.

Seems you just don’t want a lower homicide rate.  You enjoy burying our law enforcement regularly.


----------



## pismoe

Rigby5 said:


> Interesting to see how Toronto police would function without handguns,  because a basic premise of all democratic republics is equality under the law.  If civilians are banned handguns, than so would the police, military, and private security bodyguards.


---------------------------------------- Equality under the law except for Special people .    So not going to work that way in my opinion  Rigby .  But disarming all the SPECIAL people along with the rabble or regular taxpayers would be the BEST outcome .   But it won't happen that way .   See England , the 'queen' and other Special people have protection given by taxpayer paid bodyguards with hand guns while the English people have had their handguns confiscated .   See the retired 'tony blair' whose bodyguard left her Glock 19 in a Starbucks coffee shop a few years ago  [chuckle]  Rigby .


----------



## Rigby5

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see how Toronto police would function without handguns,  because a basic premise of all democratic republics is equality under the law.  If civilians are banned handguns, than so would the police, military, and private security bodyguards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for the citizens there, they have no Constitutional rights like we do.
> 
> The stupidity of this proposal is it applies to the sales of guns in Toronto.  That means if somebody with evil intent is planning on gunning down people, he will just get a gun from somewhere else in the country.
Click to expand...



If people understand law correctly, then all democratic republics require the same or more rights than those we put into the Constitution.
The whole idea of a democratic republic is that only inherent rights of individuals are the source of all authority.

That means the only reason anyone can be armed is to defend the inherent right of defense.
So then police can be armed only because the people have the right to defense, and can hire police to help do that defense.
So if average people can  not be armed, then they can't authorize police to be armed, and police have to be treated equally under the law, and be equally unarmed.

It does not require a constitution, just logic and understanding the premise of a democratic republic.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Brain357 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our homicide rate is 4-5x that of countries with strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, comparing apples to oranges doesn't work anymore.  Maybe you libs buy that trash but the rest of us see right through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our homicide rates dropped after bill Clinton passed some gun control.
> 
> Seems you just don’t want a lower homicide rate.  You enjoy burying our law enforcement regularly.
Click to expand...


Gun and violent crime decreased because of economic conditions, welfare reform, and the fact more and more states began adopting CCW laws and associated laws that protected the shooter instead of the criminal.  

The US Assault Weapons ban was allowed to expire because it showed no conclusive results either way.  In other words, it was a waste of time and money.


----------



## pismoe

but here you go Rigby . i post this simply to show that 'tony blair' an english government big wig has armed protection while the taxpaying Subject of England had their handguns  CONFISCATED in , think it was 1996 or 98  Rigby .  ---   Tony Blair's bodyguard left gun in Starbuck's toilet  ---


----------



## g5000

Canada has one third the homicide rate, and one sixth the gun homicide rate, compared to the United States.


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> Canada has one third the homicide rate, and one sixth the gun homicide rate, compared to the  United States.


-----------------------   so what Canada is not the USA nor would i want it to be G5000 .


----------



## g5000

In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.

Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.

You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.

Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.


----------



## g5000

pismoe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has one third the homicide rate, and one sixth the gun homicide rate, compared to the  United States.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   so what Canada is not the USA nor would i want it to be G5000 .
Click to expand...

The point is that strict gun control is very successful at reducing the homicide rate in a developed country.


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has one third the homicide rate, and one sixth the gun homicide rate, compared to the  United States.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   so what Canada is not the USA nor would i want it to be G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that strict gun control is very successful at reducing the homicide rate in a developed country.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   yeah maybe but this is America and look at the disarmed subjects that are mere subjects to their bosses and rulers , queens , trudy trudeau , chavez and the dead 'maduro' from Venezuela  , castro and other dictators  G5000 .


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.


------------------------------------  you post your info as if its good news and rules  but it isn't .  Besides that , those are  rules for Canada and 'canooks' and American gun people don't want those rules in the USA  G5000 .


----------



## g5000

pismoe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------  you post your info as if its good news and rules  but it isn't .  Besides that , those are  rules for Canada and 'canooks' and American gun people don't want those rules in the USA  G5000 .
Click to expand...

I am posting the FACTS so people know the FACTS instead of just bloviating from ignorance.

What is your problem with INFORMATION, dipshit?


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------  you post your info as if its good news and rules  but it isn't .  Besides that , those are  rules for Canada and 'canooks' and American gun people don't want those rules in the USA  G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am posting the FACTS so people know the FACTS instead of just bloviating from ignorance.
> 
> What is your problem with INFORMATION, dipshit?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------  so now YOU are name calling eh G5000  [chuckle]  . But hey , i am simply responding to your info from a gun persons point of view .    Plus , i politely assert that yer info doesn't matter to American gun owners that understand what the 'second amendment' is all about .   Course gun people that agree with YOU can chime in anytime that they like to agree with you  G5000 You   Feckhead .


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------  you post your info as if its good news and rules  but it isn't .  Besides that , those are  rules for Canada and 'canooks' and American gun people don't want those rules in the USA  G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am posting the FACTS so people know the FACTS instead of just bloviating from ignorance.
> 
> What is your problem with INFORMATION, dipshit?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   and those FACTS ad info only apply to 'canook' subject at this time  G5000 .


----------



## Dragonlady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in effort to defend the citizens, take away their guns to protect themselves.
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't that what the left is trying to do here?  They are importing criminals and wanting to disarm the public at the same time.  Now there's a good combination.
Click to expand...


He wasn’t an “imported criminal”. He was a home grown mentally disturbed man. Like the guy in the Florida school shooting, he’d gone on and off his meds but had frequently told others he wanted to shoot someone. Others had reported his behaviour, including members of his family. Nothing was done. 

The gun he used was stolen in a burglary in Saskatchewan two years ago.


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
Click to expand...







I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
Click to expand...


We really don't need Canada to support our claim, there are plenty of other examples already such as when we had our assault weapons ban that did noting.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in effort to defend the citizens, take away their guns to protect themselves.
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't that what the left is trying to do here?  They are importing criminals and wanting to disarm the public at the same time.  Now there's a good combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn’t an “imported criminal”. He was a home grown mentally disturbed man. Like the guy in the Florida school shooting, he’d gone on and off his meds but had frequently told others he wanted to shoot someone. Others had reported his behaviour, including members of his family. Nothing was done.
> 
> The gun he used was stolen in a burglary in Saskatchewan two years ago.
Click to expand...


Really?  The report I read yesterday is the police believed that he got the gun from his brother.  Did they change the story?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

g5000 said:


> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.



And with all that, according to the OP, their gun violence increased since last year.


----------



## pismoe

Dragonlady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in effort to defend the citizens, take away their guns to protect themselves.
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't that what the left is trying to do here?  They are importing criminals and wanting to disarm the public at the same time.  Now there's a good combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn’t an “imported criminal”. He was a home grown mentally disturbed man. Like the guy in the Florida school shooting, he’d gone on and off his meds but had frequently told others he wanted to shoot someone. Others had reported his behaviour, including members of his family. Nothing was done.
> 
> The gun he used was stolen in a burglary in Saskatchewan two years ago.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   i cleared that up , I corrected my mistake  DLady .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> and a correction but the 'paki' muslim murderer was born in Canada of  [assumed] imported 'paki' parents .


-------------------------------------    see DragonLady , SEE , it was the muslim murderers 'paki' parents that introduced the muslim murderer to Canada .  [See post number 11  DLady ]


----------



## pismoe

but my larger point is that if you stop the selling of guns and then remove all guns from Canada , well 'trudy trudeau' and probably some of his extended family will still be protected by taxpayer paid men carrying guns .  And the criminal and government men and elites wil have guns or protection from taxpayer paid men with  guns  DLady .


----------



## OODA_Loop

A gun ban in a country that doesn’t have a 250 year history of lawful gun possession, 450 million lawfully owned firearms (God knows how many illegally possessed) and the Constitutionally protected, Supreme Court upheld, right to bear arms might work.

Possibly.


----------



## Lysistrata

OODA_Loop said:


> A gun ban in a country that doesn’t have a 250 year history of lawful gun possession, 450 million lawfully owned firearms (God knows how many illegally possessed) and the Constitutionally protected, Supreme Court upheld, right to bear arms might work.
> 
> Possibly.



A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Lysistrata said:


> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.


Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.


Lol
Might as well not even own firearms with those fucked up restrictions. Fuck face


----------



## pismoe

Rustic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada, buying a gun takes about 60 days. Licensing agents are required to advise an applicant's spouse or next-of-kin prior to granting a license.  In fact, they have to notify any significant other you lived with in the prior two  years that you are buying a gun.  And you have to take a gun safety course.
> 
> Magazines are limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> You can own an AR-15 but AK-47s are banned outright.
> 
> Your AR-15 can only be fired at a gun range, and you have to be licensed.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Might as well not even own firearms with those fucked up restrictions. Fuck face
Click to expand...

--------------------------------    aw haw , -----   yeah but , 'canooks' can go target shooting and do 'gun cleaning' and gun polishing and they can talk about guns and they can look at their licenses and all done in an approved and very , vewy 'government ' approved way .


----------



## pismoe

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its funny , take away all 'canooks' handguns because your 'canook government' imported a murderous muslim into 'Canada .  Course  'trudy trudeau' will still be protected by men with concealed handguns .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in effort to defend the citizens, take away their guns to protect themselves.
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't that what the left is trying to do here?  They are importing criminals and wanting to disarm the public at the same time.  Now there's a good combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn’t an “imported criminal”. He was a home grown mentally disturbed man. Like the guy in the Florida school shooting, he’d gone on and off his meds but had frequently told others he wanted to shoot someone. Others had reported his behaviour, including members of his family. Nothing was done.
> 
> The gun he used was stolen in a burglary in Saskatchewan two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  The report I read yesterday is the police believed that he got the gun from his brother.  Did they change the story?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------------  maybe , yeah , maybe they changed the story .    They are their governments employees so anything to keep the paychecks coming in .     They got boats , snowmachines , motorcycles and hockey skates to pay for .


----------



## Lysistrata

OODA_Loop said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
Click to expand...


Why else would someone own a gun?


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would someone own a gun?
Click to expand...

Lol
None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward


----------



## Darkwind

Now you know why I never go any further into Canada than the Falls.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Lysistrata said:


> ]
> 
> Why else would someone own a gun?


 
Fun.
Protection.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.



Useless.

It only works well when you ban firearms nationwide as Europe has proven.  Chicago is proof that local/regional bans are useless.


----------



## Lysistrata

Rustic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
Click to expand...


I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.


----------



## pismoe

i just thought that we were all just having an informative discussion Lysis .


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------   why ' WHAT ' is occurring  , what is occurring that you are questioning lysis ??


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
Click to expand...


So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless.
> 
> It only works well when you ban firearms nationwide as Europe has proven.  Chicago is proof that local/regional bans are useless.
Click to expand...


Europe has nothing to show for their gun ban if you look at their gun crime 20 years before their bans and today.  You would also note an increase in other violent crimes since people there have no way of protecting themselves.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lysistrata said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would someone own a gun?
Click to expand...


It's a thing called self-defense.  Maybe you heard of it.


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
Click to expand...

Someone else’s Firearm ownership is none of your business... Do you need to stay the fuck out of people’s personal lives


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless.
> 
> It only works well when you ban firearms nationwide as Europe has proven.  Chicago is proof that local/regional bans are useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe has nothing to show for their gun ban if you look at their gun crime 20 years before their bans and today.  You would also note an increase in other violent crimes since people there have no way of protecting themselves.
Click to expand...


There are few mayors of major cities in the US who wouldn't trade their crime rate for that of major cities in Europe.


----------



## pismoe

Darkwind said:


> Now you know why I never go any further into Canada than the Falls.


---------------------------------------------   as a widdle kid of about 5 or 6 and 60 some years ago we used to go to the Niagara Falls quite often .   My DAD  would stand me up on the icy railing and then let me go to balance myself .    My Dad , Mom  , Brother and Sisters all thought it was good fun and it was .   Dad would probably be arrested nowadays but he sure taught me how to Balance  !!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless.
> 
> It only works well when you ban firearms nationwide as Europe has proven.  Chicago is proof that local/regional bans are useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe has nothing to show for their gun ban if you look at their gun crime 20 years before their bans and today.  You would also note an increase in other violent crimes since people there have no way of protecting themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are few mayors of major cities in the US who wouldn't trade their crime rate for that of major cities in Europe.
Click to expand...


Maybe not if they are so myopic to think less crime is related to an object and not the people.  

We are an extremely diverse country.  If you compare crimes in this country of whites only to those European countries, you will find much less differences.  

In other words take all the people in Chicago and move them to Canada, and then come back in five years and show me how their crime level has not changed.  I think you would be very disappointed in the results.


----------



## pismoe

candycorn said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless.
> 
> It only works well when you ban firearms nationwide as Europe has proven.  Chicago is proof that local/regional bans are useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe has nothing to show for their gun ban if you look at their gun crime 20 years before their bans and today.  You would also note an increase in other violent crimes since people there have no way of protecting themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are few mayors of major cities in the US who wouldn't trade their crime rate for that of major cities in Europe.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   no one cares  , europe sucks as its a land of Subjects  Candy .


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useless.
> 
> It only works well when you ban firearms nationwide as Europe has proven.  Chicago is proof that local/regional bans are useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe has nothing to show for their gun ban if you look at their gun crime 20 years before their bans and today.  You would also note an increase in other violent crimes since people there have no way of protecting themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are few mayors of major cities in the US who wouldn't trade their crime rate for that of major cities in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not if they are so myopic to think less crime is related to an object and not the people.
> 
> We are an extremely diverse country.  If you compare crimes in this country of whites only to those European countries, you will find much less differences.
> 
> In other words take all the people in Chicago and move them to Canada, and then come back in five years and show me how their crime level has not changed.  I think you would be very disappointed in the results.
Click to expand...


And the race card is out!


----------



## Rigby5

{... Our homicide rates dropped after bill Clinton passed some gun control.

Seems you just don’t want a lower homicide rate. You enjoy burying our law enforcement regularly. ...}

That is nonsense, first of all because the homicide rate has steadily been dropping for a century and gun control has NOTHING at all to do with it.
Gun control only disarms honest people and has no effect on those intent on more serious crimes.
Second is that law enforcement is not what makes us safer, because police always arrive only after the crime is over.
It is not like anyone is forced to become a cop.
They do it for pay, and can quit any time.
I would rather have an armed population and no police at all, than a disarmed population and lots of police.


----------



## pismoe

WELL there you go , that post number 105 is  a lotta common sense Rigby !!


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
Click to expand...

It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.
The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
This is not rocket science.


----------



## Lysistrata

Rustic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone else’s Firearm ownership is none of your business... Do you need to stay the fuck out of people’s personal lives
Click to expand...


So you are pro-choice then.


----------



## Lysistrata

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right to bear arms only to protect the government of the United States from foreign assault with the intent to overthrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
Click to expand...

I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?

Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.


----------



## theliq

Rigby5 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
Click to expand...


NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat

Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
Click to expand...

You make fair points about causes of violence all of which need to be taken seriously in the US. But I believe my point still holds true that restrictions on guns lessens the frequency and use of guns. There still may be violence but it wouldn’t be as much gun violence, which many people would prefer as guns are one of the deadliest tools that exist. Again I’m not advocating for banning guns. I’m a gun owner and it’s our constitutional right, but I do think we need to be fair and honest in this debate.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Lysistrata said:


> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it..



Women carry too.


----------



## August West

Rigby5 said:


> {... Our homicide rates dropped after bill Clinton passed some gun control.
> 
> Seems you just don’t want a lower homicide rate. You enjoy burying our law enforcement regularly. ...}
> 
> That is nonsense, first of all because the homicide rate has steadily been dropping for a century and gun control has NOTHING at all to do with it.
> Gun control only disarms honest people and has no effect on those intent on more serious crimes.
> Second is that law enforcement is not what makes us safer, because police always arrive only after the crime is over.
> It is not like anyone is forced to become a cop.
> They do it for pay, and can quit any time.
> I would rather have an armed population and no police at all, than a disarmed population and lots of police.


Which honest person has been disarmed?


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------   i guess that SUBJECTS deserve to be Herded about and Subjugated  Slade .


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .
Click to expand...


Emotions have absolutely nothing to do with finding people to be retards and jackasses or criticizing them for deliberately trying to intimidate other people. Yeah, people in America have the right to do just about anything. A thousand Crips and Bloods can march down the street with their pants hanging low. The sort of behavior that these people exhibit does not belong in our community in the U.S.A. These people are insulting, aggressive, and appear to be a threat to our communities, and only because they have small penises and need to establish themselves somehow as being "men." Look at these teeny-weeny "militia" white boys running around in the woods with guns. Whom do they think they are kidding? I'm just calling people out for their anti-social behavior. I don't accept all behavior. We have standards.


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emotions have absolutely nothing to do with finding people to be retards and jackasses or criticizing them for deliberately trying to intimidate other people. Yeah, people in America have the right to do just about anything. A thousand Crips and Bloods can march down the street with their pants hanging low. The sort of behavior that these people exhibit does not belong in our community in the U.S.A. These people are insulting, aggressive, and appear to be a threat to our communities, and only because they have small penises and need to establish themselves somehow as being "men." Look at these teeny-weeny "militia" white boys running around in the woods with guns. Whom do they think they are kidding? I'm just calling people out for their anti-social behavior. I don't accept all behavior. We have standards.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------  lucky that you aren't the cops Lysis .   Dressing in camo and displaying guns in photos and avatars and talking about low hanging pants and assumptions of small penises is all emotional silliness   Lysis .


----------



## 007

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emotions have absolutely nothing to do with finding people to be retards and jackasses or criticizing them for deliberately trying to intimidate other people. Yeah, people in America have the right to do just about anything. A thousand Crips and Bloods can march down the street with their pants hanging low. The sort of behavior that these people exhibit does not belong in our community in the U.S.A. These people are insulting, aggressive, and appear to be a threat to our communities, and only because they have small penises and need to establish themselves somehow as being "men." Look at these teeny-weeny "militia" white boys running around in the woods with guns. Whom do they think they are kidding? I'm just calling people out for their anti-social behavior. I don't accept all behavior. We have standards.
Click to expand...

You sound like an angry black bitch that's got a thing for any gun owning white person.


----------



## pismoe

and standards disappeared years ago and that can be seen as adult women currently strut about as huge va6inas while wearing pink puzzy hats while advocating that men should be  denied sexual relation as a way to control men Lysistrata .


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone else’s Firearm ownership is none of your business... Do you need to stay the fuck out of people’s personal lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are pro-choice then.
Click to expand...

If you’re talking about abortion it’s all states issue not a federal issue


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not according to the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

Firearms are an absolute right till someone fucks it up for themselves. More legally held firearms is the goal. And it’s 100% personal you need to stay the fuck out of people’s personal lives


----------



## Rustic

theliq said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
Click to expand...

Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion


----------



## Rustic

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence
Click to expand...

Europe caused two world wars… So shut the fuck up about morality


----------



## pismoe

and concerning Retards , isn't that word impolite eh  ??    Course the word retard perfectly describes the adult women dressed as Va6inas while wearing pink puzzy hats   Lysis  !!


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emotions have absolutely nothing to do with finding people to be retards and jackasses or criticizing them for deliberately trying to intimidate other people. Yeah, people in America have the right to do just about anything. A thousand Crips and Bloods can march down the street with their pants hanging low. The sort of behavior that these people exhibit does not belong in our community in the U.S.A. These people are insulting, aggressive, and appear to be a threat to our communities, and only because they have small penises and need to establish themselves somehow as being "men." Look at these teeny-weeny "militia" white boys running around in the woods with guns. Whom do they think they are kidding? I'm just calling people out for their anti-social behavior. I don't accept all behavior. We have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------  lucky that you aren't the cops Lysis .   Dressing in camo and displaying guns in photos and avatars and talking about low hanging pants and assumptions of small penises is all emotional silliness   Lysis .
Click to expand...

This is the cancer that I am seeing in U.S. society. I lived many decades before this rubbish came to pass.The people who do these things are trash and are hurting our society. We are still free to call out the garbage in our society, aren't we? Camo, guns, tattooos, shaved heads. This is jackass. People who can't make it in normal society.


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   i guess that SUBJECTS deserve to be Herded about and Subjugated  Slade .
Click to expand...

If that’s how you want to view law and order then go right ahead. Sounds rather dramatic to me


----------



## Slade3200

Rustic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe caused two world wars… So shut the fuck up about morality
Click to expand...

When did I say anything about morality Mr Random?!


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emotions have absolutely nothing to do with finding people to be retards and jackasses or criticizing them for deliberately trying to intimidate other people. Yeah, people in America have the right to do just about anything. A thousand Crips and Bloods can march down the street with their pants hanging low. The sort of behavior that these people exhibit does not belong in our community in the U.S.A. These people are insulting, aggressive, and appear to be a threat to our communities, and only because they have small penises and need to establish themselves somehow as being "men." Look at these teeny-weeny "militia" white boys running around in the woods with guns. Whom do they think they are kidding? I'm just calling people out for their anti-social behavior. I don't accept all behavior. We have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------  lucky that you aren't the cops Lysis .   Dressing in camo and displaying guns in photos and avatars and talking about low hanging pants and assumptions of small penises is all emotional silliness   Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the cancer that I am seeing in U.S. society. I lived many decades before this rubbish came to pass.The people who do these things are trash and are hurting our society. We are still free to call out the garbage in our society, aren't we? Camo, guns, tattooos, shaved heads. This is jackass. People who can't make it in normal society.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   yeah , go ahead , call out whatever and whoever you like .  I personally don't like tattoos of 'unicorns' or stupid BIG holes  in ear lobes or split tongues but thats all mostly millenials who usually stay in the Parents basements most of the time .   Course i do see these millenials every  once in awhile when they skateboard to WALMART to buy disposable diapers and a supply of Skittles or drop the wife off to go to work   Lysis .


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   i guess that SUBJECTS deserve to be Herded about and Subjugated  Slade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you want to view law and order then go right ahead. Sounds rather dramatic to me
Click to expand...

-------------------------------  not dramatic at all from a Practicing  Americans point of view Slade .    As has been pointed out in this thread , 'aussies' and 'canooks' can be herded about and subjugated over gun RIGHTS as 'aussies' and 'canooks' have NO RIGHTS to Guns   Slade .


----------



## Lysistrata

Rustic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> BB
> Why else would someone own a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> None of your fucking business... you fucking Coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone else’s Firearm ownership is none of your business... Do you need to stay the fuck out of people’s personal lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are pro-choice then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you’re talking about abortion it’s all states issue not a federal issue
Click to expand...

It is not an issue for any level of government. Neither federal nor state nor local.


----------



## Cellblock2429

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Not with their loony neighbours to the south floating in a sea of firearms.
Click to expand...

/——/ Canadian homicidal maniacs are famous for obeying strict gun laws.


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say it’s not working well? Because of this one incident? I haven’t looked at the numbers but does Canada have a fun violenve problem?
> 
> And I gotta correct one of your statements. A hand gun ban will absolutely stop people from getting guns, that’s the whole point. It won’t stop everybody but it puts less guns out there you can’t really dispute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say do it.  Let the world see just how useless gun bans are.  As anyone with a brain knows, it ain't the tool, it's the person using the tool that kills.  Ban all guns and watch the crime rate skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been done, UK, Germany’s, Japan, Australia... I’m not saying it is the right thing for the USA but it has been done in other places and has shown an effective decrease in gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   i guess that SUBJECTS deserve to be Herded about and Subjugated  Slade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you want to view law and order then go right ahead. Sounds rather dramatic to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------  not dramatic at all from a Practicing  Americans point of view Slade .    As has been pointed out in this thread , 'aussies' and 'canooks' can be herded about and subjugated over gun RIGHTS as 'aussies' and 'canooks' have NO RIGHTS to Guns   Slade .
Click to expand...

Yeah Pismoe, when you say they are “herded about” you are making an overly dramatic and emotional statement. They have every right to govern with strict gun laws if that’s what they want. And if it reduces incident of gun violence which it seems to have done then good on them


----------



## Lysistrata

007 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a "coward" for questioning why this is occurring? There is a guy on USMB whose avatar shows a pistol aimed at the viewer's face. There is no reason for you to call me a coward for questioning why this is going on now and why these filthy individuals are here trying to dominate the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is you're scared of an avatar?  I bet you also question why we call you on the left Snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "scared" of a picture. I am questioning why someone would put up such a picture. Years ago, people had guns. We had them in the house. They were kept under lock and key. I shot them. The problem is this growing mentality of gun nuts trying to be in everyone's face about guns. Why do people put this mask of fear on, that they somehow are being invaded by their neighbors. The British AREN'T coming. Is Cleveland that horrible of a place? Hoodlums on every street corner?
> 
> Gun culture is a cult of little boys trying to be masculine and failing at it. Trying laughably to establish their masculinity by posing with guns, thinking that intimidating their neighbors somehow shows that they are men. Less than a week ago, somebody on USMB was posting pictures of guys dressed in camouflage outfits holding guns. Their mental state is in question. It appears that the people in these photos are trying to intimidate others. This is what has to stop. These boys are trying to pollute our neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------    USA is a FREE Country , people can peacefully post pictures of most anything and wear camoflage and hold guns  if they like .    I think that your Emotions are taking control of tour Thinking  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emotions have absolutely nothing to do with finding people to be retards and jackasses or criticizing them for deliberately trying to intimidate other people. Yeah, people in America have the right to do just about anything. A thousand Crips and Bloods can march down the street with their pants hanging low. The sort of behavior that these people exhibit does not belong in our community in the U.S.A. These people are insulting, aggressive, and appear to be a threat to our communities, and only because they have small penises and need to establish themselves somehow as being "men." Look at these teeny-weeny "militia" white boys running around in the woods with guns. Whom do they think they are kidding? I'm just calling people out for their anti-social behavior. I don't accept all behavior. We have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an angry black bitch that's got a thing for any gun owning white person.
Click to expand...


I happen to be of European background and my sexual interests involve gentlemen. But I must emphasize the word "gentlemen." Teeny-weenies who dress in cammies and run around in the woods with guns, calling themselves "patriots" or "real Americans" are not. They are hoodlums.


----------



## pismoe

all you Americans out there on the board , see the message number 131 and remember the messages of  ANTI GUN  imported people .   Who cares what a imported 'euro' thinks yet they get the RIGHT to vote and advocate to take away Americans American Freedoms .   ----------   Thanks LYSIS !!


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> all you Americans out there on the board , see the message number 131 and remember the messages of  ANTI GUN  imported people .   Who cares what a imported 'euro' thinks yet they get the RIGHT to vote and advocate to take away Americans American Freedoms .   ----------   Thanks LYSIS !!


People who vote here live here and are part of our society. It’s the way it’s always been


----------



## pismoe

i'm just alerting fellow American gun people .  And , hey , i advocate stopping the importation of ALL foreigners  .       I am just trying to highlight the dangers of imported voters as part of my tactics  Slade .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> i'm just alerting fellow American gun people .  And , hey , i advocate stopping the importation of ALL foreigners  .       I am just trying to highlight the dangers of imported voters as part of my tactics  Slade .


Imported voters? You mean immigrants? You’re such a turd with your little word games.

Do whatever you want, you’re fighting against the current. We all got here because of immigration and its going to continue to be an integral part of our country and society whether you like it or not


----------



## pismoe

imported voters are the enemy to AMERICAN RIGHTS and i just want to highlight the imported voters and posters that would like to reduce Americans RIGHTS .   'issis' and 'lysis' help me do that good work by posting their anti gun messages that i simply call attention to   Slade .


----------



## pismoe

and YES, i am doing whatever i like  Slade !!


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> imported voters are the enemy to AMERICAN RIGHTS and i just want to highlight the imported voters and posters that would like to reduce Americans RIGHTS .   'issis' and 'lysis' help me do that good work by posting their anti gun messages that i simply call attention to   Slade .


Immigrants built our country and enhance our culture and society as we evolve. Why do you feel so entitled to judge and label others in the way you do?


----------



## pismoe

i know that imported labor built some parts of the country for pay or food , see how imported labor helped build railroads .   Course the imported labor coulda stayed in 'china' or 'ireland' and starved to death  Slade .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> and YES, i am doing whatever i like  Slade !!


No shit... treat yourself to a cookie


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> imported voters are the enemy to AMERICAN RIGHTS and i just want to highlight the imported voters and posters that would like to reduce Americans RIGHTS .   'issis' and 'lysis' help me do that good work by posting their anti gun messages that i simply call attention to   Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants built our country and enhance our culture and society as we evolve. Why do you feel so entitled to judge and label others in the way you do?
Click to expand...

------------------------------------  but in the here and now of 2018 , why would i want to import people that want to change , take away or reduce my RIGHTS and Freedoms  Slade ??


----------



## pismoe

i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> i know that imported labor built some parts of the country for pay or food , see how imported labor helped build railroads .   Course the imported labor coulda stayed in 'china' or 'ireland' and starved to death  Slade .


What’s your point?


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> imported voters are the enemy to AMERICAN RIGHTS and i just want to highlight the imported voters and posters that would like to reduce Americans RIGHTS .   'issis' and 'lysis' help me do that good work by posting their anti gun messages that i simply call attention to   Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants built our country and enhance our culture and society as we evolve. Why do you feel so entitled to judge and label others in the way you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  but in the here and now of 2018 , why would i want to import people that want to change , take away or reduce my RIGHTS and Freedoms  Slade ??
Click to expand...

Why would anybody want that during any time or era? See when you paint immigrants the way you do, as freedom stealers, then how do we really have an honest conversation?


----------



## pismoe

its you that brought up the subject of 'imported labor' doing some labor in the USA Slade .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .


Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> its you that brought up the subject of 'imported labor' doing some labor in the USA Slade .


That’s not true. I didn’t bring that up. The thread is about Canada’s gun regulation and I brought up other countries that have strict gun regulation and reduced gun violence as a result. You brought up the “imported labor” bs


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> imported voters are the enemy to AMERICAN RIGHTS and i just want to highlight the imported voters and posters that would like to reduce Americans RIGHTS .   'issis' and 'lysis' help me do that good work by posting their anti gun messages that i simply call attention to   Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants built our country and enhance our culture and society as we evolve. Why do you feel so entitled to judge and label others in the way you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  but in the here and now of 2018 , why would i want to import people that want to change , take away or reduce my RIGHTS and Freedoms  Slade ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody want that during any time or era? See when you paint immigrants the way you do, as freedom stealers, then how do we really have an honest conversation?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   converse on WHAT ??   Imported people are not Americans or young Americans  friends .    They don't think American and some don't even think as Westerners .    In my PEACEFUL opinion I don't want them here as i find them to be a danger especially to Gun RIGHTS and Freedoms .   I call attention to some posters public posting as warnings to other Pro Gun people on this board  Slade .


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
Click to expand...

--------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
Click to expand...

--------------------  'english subjects' were disarmed of Handguns in 1996 or 98 as they handed their handguns in at the time of The Confiscation Slade .   Aussie were disarmed of good effective guns sometime in the 2000s [i think] but i'd have to look for details as i mostly concentrated on the 'brits' .  Long guns in 'blighty' are strictly controlled with mandated and  PLOD [Police] inspection at surprise visits .   Long guns are mostly in the hands of farmers for pest control.  Shotguns and probably other long guns are probably in the hands of the 'royals' , the rich and the 'elite' if they want them Slade .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> imported voters are the enemy to AMERICAN RIGHTS and i just want to highlight the imported voters and posters that would like to reduce Americans RIGHTS .   'issis' and 'lysis' help me do that good work by posting their anti gun messages that i simply call attention to   Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants built our country and enhance our culture and society as we evolve. Why do you feel so entitled to judge and label others in the way you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  but in the here and now of 2018 , why would i want to import people that want to change , take away or reduce my RIGHTS and Freedoms  Slade ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody want that during any time or era? See when you paint immigrants the way you do, as freedom stealers, then how do we really have an honest conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   converse on WHAT ??   Imported people are not Americans or young Americans  friends .    They don't think American and some don't even think as Westerners .    In my PEACEFUL opinion I don't want them here as i find them to be a danger especially to Gun RIGHTS and Freedoms .   I call attention to some posters public posting as warnings to other Pro Gun people on this board  Slade .
Click to expand...

That’s your warped opinion... my point is simply that you are not providing an objective perspective, which is fine, you are pushing an agenda so you tell the tale that best suits you. That’s what I like to call attention to.


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .
Click to expand...

Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------  'english subjects' were disarmed of Handguns in 1996 or 98 as they handed their handguns in at the time of The Confiscation Slade .   Aussie were disarmed of good effective guns sometime in the 2000s [i think] but i'd have to look for details as i mostly concentrated on the 'brits' .  Long guns in 'blighty' are strictly controlled with mandated and  PLOD [Police] inspection at surprise visits .   Long guns are mostly in the hands of farmers for pest control.  Shotguns and probably other long guns are probably in the hands of the 'royals' , the rich and the 'elite' if they want them Slade .
Click to expand...

Thanks for the history lesson. What’s your point?


----------



## pismoe

go ahead Slade .   All i know is that in 'england' the english subjects were disarmed of handguns in the late 90s .  The 'aussies' also had some sort of gun confiscation a bit after the 'english subjects' were disarmed of handguns .   ----------------   Looks like 'canooks' are ready to be disarmed pretty soon   Slade .  And yes , of course i have an agenda of Pro Gun and trying to point out imported people that were imported to the USA that are anti gun Slade .


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   feck them Slade !!


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> go ahead Slade .   All i know is that in 'england' the english subjects were disarmed of handguns in the late 90s .  The 'aussies' also had some sort of gun confiscation a bit after the 'english subjects' were disarmed of handguns .   ----------------   Looks like 'canooks' are ready to be disarmed pretty soon   Slade .  And yes , of course i have an agenda of Pro Gun and trying to point out imported people that were imported to the USA that are anti gun Slade .


Have you tried looking for and pointing out the “imports” that spent a decade to immigrate to the USA because they love American values and freedoms and support them?


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   feck them Slade !!
Click to expand...

I’ll take that as a white flag. Thanks for playing


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead Slade .   All i know is that in 'england' the english subjects were disarmed of handguns in the late 90s .  The 'aussies' also had some sort of gun confiscation a bit after the 'english subjects' were disarmed of handguns .   ----------------   Looks like 'canooks' are ready to be disarmed pretty soon   Slade .  And yes , of course i have an agenda of Pro Gun and trying to point out imported people that were imported to the USA that are anti gun Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried looking for and pointing out the “imports” that spent a decade to immigrate to the USA because they love American values and freedoms and support them?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   feck them also , let them fix their own countries Slade .   In 1970 census the USA had a population of about 210 million , mostly whites and blacks  and few illegal aliens and it was cool as i was there as a young adult .    In 2010 census USA population was about 310 million and lots of illegal aliens [ i say at least 20 - 30 million illegal aliens] and third worlders .   Its not cool for American RIGHTS and Freedoms Slade !!


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have kids  so i want to preserve American RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for them and other young Americans rather than making 'euro-peon or 'english' subjects' of them Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   feck them Slade !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll take that as a white flag. Thanks for playing
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   so you are quitting or running away eh Slade ??


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead Slade .   All i know is that in 'england' the english subjects were disarmed of handguns in the late 90s .  The 'aussies' also had some sort of gun confiscation a bit after the 'english subjects' were disarmed of handguns .   ----------------   Looks like 'canooks' are ready to be disarmed pretty soon   Slade .  And yes , of course i have an agenda of Pro Gun and trying to point out imported people that were imported to the USA that are anti gun Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried looking for and pointing out the “imports” that spent a decade to immigrate to the USA because they love American values and freedoms and support them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   feck them also , let them fix their own countries Slade .   In 1970 census the USA had a population of about 210 million , mostly whites and blacks  and few illegal aliens and it was cool as i was there as a young adult .    In 2010 census USA population was about 310 million and lots of illegal aliens [ i say at least 20 - 30 million illegal aliens] and third worlders .   Its not cool for American RIGHTS and Freedoms Slade !!
Click to expand...

And the truth is revealed! Thanks Pismoe

You just don’t like immigrants. It’s not about taking away gun rights, that’s a load of hot air you are trying to use to push your agenda. You’re nothing more than a xenophobic nationalist. Just own it, stop hiding behind faux arguments.


----------



## pismoe

anyway , from what was posted by another poster the 'canooks' guns have been reduced to being mere toys by 'canadian government' so the next logical step would be to take the guns away completely from the 'canooks' i suppose   Slade .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that people coming from the UK or Australia are bringing anti gun values? Did you ever think that maybe people are leaving those countries and wanting to immigrate here because they want the same freedoms that you hold dear?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   feck them Slade !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll take that as a white flag. Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   so you are quitting or running away eh Slade ??
Click to expand...

Neither. You gave up on having an intelligent discussion when you resort to “feck em” responses


----------



## pismoe

why would or should i like imported people imported into the USA that just swell USA population and  who then vote or advocate for removal or modification of my or other Americans established RIGHTS Slade ??


----------



## Toro

Ray From Cleveland said:


> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.



Most Canadians want a strict urban gun ban.

The vast majority of Canadians favours a total ban on guns in urban areas, a new poll suggests.

According to the poll, conducted by Ekos Research Associates for The Canadian Press, 69 per cent of those surveyed agreed with the statement "I think that there should be a strict ban on guns in urban areas."​
Most Canadians back total ban on guns in urban areas, poll suggests

Canadians don't give a shit about what American Trump supporters think about guns in Canada.


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------   their societies are anti gun , especially 'englands' and i'm not willing to take a chance  Slade .   Let them fix 'blighty' or 'aussie land' Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   feck them Slade !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll take that as a white flag. Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   so you are quitting or running away eh Slade ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither. You gave up on having an intelligent discussion when you resort to “feck em” responses
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   go ahead , leave , run away .   Of course be aware that YOU have actually served my purposes so Thank You .     By the way , it was YOU that started with the nasty language  Slade  .


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm just alerting fellow American gun people .  And , hey , i advocate stopping the importation of ALL foreigners  .       I am just trying to highlight the dangers of imported voters as part of my tactics  Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Imported voters? You mean immigrants? You’re such a turd with your little word games.
> 
> Do whatever you want, you’re fighting against the current. We all got here because of immigration and its going to continue to be an integral part of our country and society whether you like it or not
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   yeah , see your post number 131 to see where you start with your personal attacks and name calling .   Course your name calling and nasty language makes me SMILE  Slade .


----------



## pismoe

Toro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Canadians want a strict urban gun ban.
> 
> The vast majority of Canadians favours a total ban on guns in urban areas, a new poll suggests.
> 
> According to the poll, conducted by Ekos Research Associates for The Canadian Press, 69 per cent of those surveyed agreed with the statement "I think that there should be a strict ban on guns in urban areas."​
> Most Canadians back total ban on guns in urban areas, poll suggests
> 
> Canadians don't give a shit about what American Trump supporters think about guns in Canada.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   thanks TORO , and its true , you 'canooks' are well , YOU are 'canooks .    And you guys have been 'canooks' since the days of you guys being 'torys' back in the late 1700s .     Thats when your ancestors took off , ran away to 'canada'  rather than kicking 'english' azz in the American Revolution .  Anyway , you 'canooks' are just a small part of this thread as we Americans expect that you guys will be disarmed Toro .


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> why would or should i like imported people imported into the USA that just swell USA population and  who then vote or advocate for removal or modification of my or other Americans established RIGHTS Slade ??


Why should you like it? Because that’s exactly how YOU and your family got to be here. That’s exactly how the USA came to be. Who are you to stake claim through immigrating and then said I want to close this opportunity to others? It’s hypocritcal bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think about that Pismoe. If you were pro gun living in an anti-gun society wouldnt you want to move to a pro gun society like the USA? You really don’t think that happens and perhaps some of these “imports” actually agree with your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   feck them Slade !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll take that as a white flag. Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   so you are quitting or running away eh Slade ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither. You gave up on having an intelligent discussion when you resort to “feck em” responses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   go ahead , leave , run away .   Of course be aware that YOU have actually served my purposes so Thank You .     By the way , it was YOU that started with the nasty language  Slade  .
Click to expand...

I think not, it’s all in black and white so you’re not really fooling anybody. Nice try though


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm just alerting fellow American gun people .  And , hey , i advocate stopping the importation of ALL foreigners  .       I am just trying to highlight the dangers of imported voters as part of my tactics  Slade .
> 
> 
> 
> Imported voters? You mean immigrants? You’re such a turd with your little word games.
> 
> Do whatever you want, you’re fighting against the current. We all got here because of immigration and its going to continue to be an integral part of our country and society whether you like it or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   yeah , see your post number 131 to see where you start with your personal attacks and name calling .   Course your name calling and nasty language makes me SMILE  Slade .
Click to expand...

My phone doesn’t show post numbers. Glad you’re smiling though, the world is a better place the more people smile


----------



## pismoe

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would or should i like imported people imported into the USA that just swell USA population and  who then vote or advocate for removal or modification of my or other Americans established RIGHTS Slade ??
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you like it? Because that’s exactly how YOU and your family got to be here. That’s exactly how the USA came to be. Who are you to stake claim through immigrating and then said I want to close this opportunity to others? It’s hypocritcal bullshit.
Click to expand...

------------------------------doesn't matter , i don't like it and i am native American by the way Slade .   Anyway , i try to stop it for my lifetime and i am an older guy or old guy depending on point of view .  ------------   And as i so clearly stated , hey , feck'em Slade !!   [chuckle]


----------



## Slade3200

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would or should i like imported people imported into the USA that just swell USA population and  who then vote or advocate for removal or modification of my or other Americans established RIGHTS Slade ??
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you like it? Because that’s exactly how YOU and your family got to be here. That’s exactly how the USA came to be. Who are you to stake claim through immigrating and then said I want to close this opportunity to others? It’s hypocritcal bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------doesn't matter , i don't like it and i am native American by the way Slade .   Anyway , i try to stop it for my lifetime and i am an older guy or old guy depending on point of view .  ------------   And as i so clearly stated , hey , feck'em Slade !!   [chuckle]
Click to expand...

Are you real Native American or Liz Warren Native American?

If you are legit NA then you absolutely have legit grievances cause your people were treated like shit by our government when we took over your land.


----------



## pismoe

yep , i am 100 percent Native American from a long line of Native Americans   Slade and i don't like the 'third world' imports that are flooding the USA .


----------



## theliq

Rustic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion
Click to expand...

We have freedom of speech(FAR MORE THAN YOU DO) and as an a SUPERIOR THINKING PEOPLE,not allowing Guns for obvious reasons,which for an Irrelevant Moron like you could never comprehend.

Our Gun Deaths are some of the lowest in the WORLD...YOURS ARE THE HIGHEST...WHY?BECAUSE PEANUTS LIKE YOU LIVE IN A BANANA UNEDUCATED REPUBLIC...My apologies to Peanuts...now do you gitit Moron


----------



## Rustic

theliq said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have freedom of speech(FAR MORE THAN YOU DO) and as an a SUPERIOR THINKING PEOPLE,not allowing Guns for obvious reasons,which for an Irrelevant Moron like you could never comprehend.
> 
> Our Gun Deaths are some of the lowest in the WORLD...YOURS ARE THE HIGHEST...WHY?BECAUSE PEANUTS LIKE YOU LIVE IN A BANANA UNEDUCATED REPUBLIC...My apologies to Peanuts...now do you gitit Moron
Click to expand...

Na, other countries do not have the freedom of speech nor the right to bear arms.
Only in progressive controlled areas... we do have a violence problem… LOL


----------



## pismoe

theliq said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have freedom of speech(FAR MORE THAN YOU DO) and as an a SUPERIOR THINKING PEOPLE,not allowing Guns for obvious reasons,which for an Irrelevant Moron like you could never comprehend.
> 
> Our Gun Deaths are some of the lowest in the WORLD...YOURS ARE THE HIGHEST...WHY?BECAUSE PEANUTS LIKE YOU LIVE IN A BANANA UNEDUCATED REPUBLIC...My apologies to Peanuts...now do you gitit Moron
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   think that you 'aussies' are 'subjects' . same as 'canook' and the English and the others that you mention .   Wait till your imported third worlders add their numbers to the Mongrel Mob type 'maoris' and you disarmed 
aussies' will be disarmed and at their service as you now service your 'government betters'  Liq .


----------



## pismoe

Rustic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have freedom of speech(FAR MORE THAN YOU DO) and as an a SUPERIOR THINKING PEOPLE,not allowing Guns for obvious reasons,which for an Irrelevant Moron like you could never comprehend.
> 
> Our Gun Deaths are some of the lowest in the WORLD...YOURS ARE THE HIGHEST...WHY?BECAUSE PEANUTS LIKE YOU LIVE IN A BANANA UNEDUCATED REPUBLIC...My apologies to Peanuts...now do you gitit Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, other countries do not have the freedom of speech nor the right to bear arms.
> Only in progressive controlled areas... we do have a violence problem… LOL
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  i sure don't see a violence problem anywhere that i have ever lived in my 69 years in the USA  .


----------



## pismoe

And everything is given to 'subjects' as favors and permission to the worlds 'subjects; as they have NO RIGHTS .


----------



## pismoe

theliq said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have freedom of speech(FAR MORE THAN YOU DO) and as an a SUPERIOR THINKING PEOPLE,not allowing Guns for obvious reasons,which for an Irrelevant Moron like you could never comprehend.
> 
> Our Gun Deaths are some of the lowest in the WORLD...YOURS ARE THE HIGHEST...WHY?BECAUSE PEANUTS LIKE YOU LIVE IN A BANANA UNEDUCATED REPUBLIC...My apologies to Peanuts...now do you gitit Moron
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------ Lots of the people killed by guns in the USA killed by police or homeowners and others and killed in self defense deserve to be killed   Liq .


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ban on all handguns is reckless and stupid.  It would be totally against the constitution here.  Not sure of any of the Canadian laws on this but this just makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several countries that have taken similar measures. UK, Germany, Australia and Japan... check their stats for gun violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> The UK, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc., would have the same gun violence levels regardless of laws.
> Laws NEVER have any effect on violence levels, because those intent on violence are not at all going to be deterred by minor gun laws, and those not intent on violence won't commit violence even if you shove a gun into their hand.
> The reason the UK, Germany, Australia and Japan have low crime and violence levels is because they have levels of the causes of crime.  We know what those causes are, such as poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, lack of jobs, lack of housing, lack of affordable health care, income inequality, etc.
> The US has high crime because it is very, very bad at all these things, and then not only creates much more crime, but deserves more crime until these things are fixed.  Trying to simply suppress the symptoms while not fixing the cause would be monstrous.
> It is just like a decade ago when there was a high rate of people going postal and shooting people.
> They did not try to pass stricter gun laws, but then simply changed the bad work conditions of the post office, and the shootings went away.
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW YOU ARE TALKING COMPLETE SHIT..here in Australia our Gun Deaths have dropped dramatically,we are one of the Lowest Gun Death Rates in the world...….You Guys just Love Guns Yet it is like leaving a population to have YOUR MYOPIC THOUGHTS...say NO TO GUNS we did and HOW GREAT IT IS..You are just like another BANANA REPUBLIC but worse because most of you are supposed to be educated,some Americans are but some are as they say in Jamaica....RassClaat
> 
> Rigby you are a Sad Bastard indeed,no doubt a member of the discredited NRA....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other countries have no right to fire arms and no right to freedom of speech… Here we have those things. So your country irrelevant In the discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have freedom of speech(FAR MORE THAN YOU DO) and as an a SUPERIOR THINKING PEOPLE,not allowing Guns for obvious reasons,which for an Irrelevant Moron like you could never comprehend.
> 
> Our Gun Deaths are some of the lowest in the WORLD...YOURS ARE THE HIGHEST...WHY?BECAUSE PEANUTS LIKE YOU LIVE IN A BANANA UNEDUCATED REPUBLIC...My apologies to Peanuts...now do you gitit Moron
Click to expand...


Gun crime in Australia is going up....caused by immigrant drug gangs... look up the article, Young, Dumb and Armed where they chronicle the increasing gun violence in Australia.


----------



## 2aguy

pismoe said:


> yep , i am 100 percent Native American from a long line of Native Americans   Slade and i don't like the 'third world' imports that are flooding the USA .




I am 100% Native American too...both Parents were born here ....


----------



## 2aguy

Toro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*After a mass shooting left three people dead, including the shooter, in Toronto on Sunday, the city's conservative mayor backed a proposal that even the most liberal American politicians wouldn't dare support ― a total ban on all handgun sales.
> 
> "Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?" Mayor John Tory asked at a city council meeting on Monday.
> 
> Tory spoke a day after 29-year-old Faisal Hussain opened fire with a handgun on a busy avenue in the city, killing two females and injuring 13 other people. The incident left Torontonians in fear and mourning and prompted the city council to vote on Tuesday night to ask the federal government to ban the sale of handguns within city limits.
> 
> "What's happened in the United States is what not to do," said Toronto city councilman Joe Cressy following Sunday's shooting.*_
> 
> Toronto's Mayor Did What No U.S. Leader Has Done After A Mass Shooting
> 
> So do they really think that a ban on handguns in Toronto will stop people from getting guns?  They consider this Mayor a conservative?
> 
> I don't know, but I think liberal politics is beginning to infect our friends up north.  A nice dog and pony show to placate the masses.  Canada already has strict gun measures, in fact, the same measures liberals think we should implement here such as special licensing, government training, and of course, all the red tape.  But oh!  It's not working very well.
> 
> Will our Democrats learn anything from Canada?  Probably not.  But according to this Huff piece, their strict regulations have led to more shootings and gun deaths in 2018 compared to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Canadians want a strict urban gun ban.
> 
> The vast majority of Canadians favours a total ban on guns in urban areas, a new poll suggests.
> 
> According to the poll, conducted by Ekos Research Associates for The Canadian Press, 69 per cent of those surveyed agreed with the statement "I think that there should be a strict ban on guns in urban areas."​
> Most Canadians back total ban on guns in urban areas, poll suggests
> 
> Canadians don't give a shit about what American Trump supporters think about guns in Canada.
Click to expand...



The shooter got his gun illegally through gang connections......so banning guns isn't going to change that ........they have more gun control and now their gun crime is going up.......


----------



## saveliberty

Hey, my money is not in a Toronto bank, go for it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

2aguy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep , i am 100 percent Native American from a long line of Native Americans   Slade and i don't like the 'third world' imports that are flooding the USA .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 100% Native American too...both Parents were born here ....
Click to expand...


  Me too.

  All my parents grandparents, and great-grandparents were born here, lived here all their lives, and (except for my mother who is still alive) died here, and were buried here.  My nearest immigrant ancestors were great-great-grandparents, and I have at least one line that is known to have been here as far back as the 1600s.


----------

